# AOKP 36 - P7500 - cam still not working



## brainydead (May 22, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm a noob and I tryed to find someone with the same problem than mine before but I ad no result.
I'm french spoker so maybe my english will be not correct, please forgive me for that too 

So I installed the new AOKP ROM 36 right now. I was waiting for the camera cuz I use my tab essentially to make video conferences with family in other countries.

I followed the instruction :

Make sure you're on the latest CWM -> OK
MAKE A NANDROID -> OK
wipe data/factory reset in recovery -> OK _(I made a format on all option in CWM too)_
flash ROM -> OK
flash Gapps -> OK
reboot -> OK

In GTALK I have no option to make video call, and when I made an audio call GTALK crashe
In skype I have no option to make a video call neither, and when I made an audio call it's working fine.
I did not find any app to try camera independently, so I downloaded FxCamera. when I tryed to take a shot, I only have a black screen.

Model Number* GT-P7500*
Android Version* 4.0.4*
BaseBand version *P7500XWKG*
Kernel Version* 2.6.36.4-cyanogenmod+ [email protected] #1 SMP PREEMPT wed May 9 21:45:22 EDT 2012*
Build number* IMM76l*
Mod version *aokp_p4_build-36*

Anyone can hook me up ?

Thank you


----------



## brainydead (May 22, 2012)

I linked my question to an another aokp question, we can close this double post.


----------



## jej2727 (Jan 17, 2012)

There is no ics custom rom thar has camera working, as of yet.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brainydead (May 22, 2012)

Hello,

thanks for the answer, even if it's not what I wated to read :
I did a successfull rollback on Overcome.

have a nice day.


----------

